# How important is it to see "pearling"



## tjc (Jan 17, 2006)

Do plants fix CO2 with normal output fluorescent lighting? I've never seen "pearling" when I only have normal output fluorescent lighting on.

I am using metal halide lighting which I plan on having on about 4 hours a day for now. My normal output fluorescents will be on about 10 to 12 hours a day (10 hours for one set of two tubes and 12 hours for the other set). I've had algae problems in the past due to long hours of lighting and lack of regular water changes due to a busy summer schedule. 

I just recently remove all my plants except for L. brasiliensis and planted new ones four days ago. The only plant that does "pearling" is the Anubias batrteri 'nana' on the leaves and through the roots.
-------------------------------------------------------------------

Aponogeton boivinianus, Anubias barteri 'nana' (mother plant), Caboma caroliniana, Egeria densa, Hygrophila polysperma 'Sunset', Lilaeopsis brasiliensis, Ludwigia repens, Rotala macrandra 'narrow leaf'

10 cardinal tetras, 11 rummy-nose tetras, 4 otocinclus


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

As I only use fluorescent lighting with some additional sunlight in a couple tanks, I have never had any pearling; but my plants are growing fine and my fish are healthy. I believe pearling has more to do with the "rate" at which plants fix CO2, as any plant that is growing will fix CO2 to grow. 

Every now and again I get a bit of algae that I take care of by cleaning the tank (which was usually the problem in the first place), performing a 15-20% waterchange and then dosing with Excel. It usually clears up in a few days and I taper off the Excel again to every 3 days.


----------



## tjc (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks CS Gardener for your answer and advice. I tried Flourish Excel once and my Egeria densa crashed. It could have been just a coincidence though I hear Egeria species don't do well with Flourish Excel. I might try acclimating the Egeria to Excel slowly and see how it does and how much it can take.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Don't rely on pearling to determine whether or not your plants are healthy. My newest tank was set up for a few weeks before I saw any kind of pearling. During that time my plants were growing very nicely, especially the Java Moss. 

As long as the plants look healthy and are growing, keep up whatever it is you are doing. Pearling is kind of "icing on the cake" with me. It's cool to see a tiny stream of bubbles coming from a large Java Fern.


----------



## tjc (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Burks. I had a feeling that at some point my tank would mature and the plants would be showing the pearling effect.


----------

